# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  manipulation graphique 3D avec matplotlib

## awalter1

Bonjour,
Avec python 2.7, J'affiche une forme en 3D avec matplotlib, et certains boutons standards de la fentre sont inoprants : "reset original view", "back to previous view", "forward to next view". Le bouton "Zoom to rectangle" ne permet pas de tracer un rectangle car le bouton gauche souris est dj affect par la rotation standard et le droit par le zoom du graphique.
j'ai fait des tests en encapsulant mon graphique dans une fentre gtk, j'ai bien mon graphique mais avec le comportement suivant : je n'ai plus la rotation standard sur le bouton gauche de la souris, j'ai rcupr le fonctionnement standard des boutons "reset original view", "back to previous view", "forward to next view". Donc au final tout a n'est pas bien clair.
Merci de vos claircissements.
Voil mon code:

```

```

----------

